# .avi Datei als Download verlinken



## meteeeeeee (26. Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen

ich möchte auf meiner homepage einen film (.avi) zum download bereitstellen.
diesen als download zu verlinken geht ja auch, aber nun das problem.
wenn man auf den link draufklickt (inet explorer, dann kommt immer der
mediaplayer wie kann ich machen das der dialog: ziel speichern unter
aufgerufen wird

mfg:

Mete


----------



## Gumbo (26. Dezember 2004)

Mit einer serverseitigen Programmiersprache, z. B. PHP, ist es möglich das Herunterladen einer Datei zu „erzwingen“, bzw. den Aufruf eines Plugins zu umgehen.


----------



## meteeeeeee (26. Dezember 2004)

und kannst du mir noch genauer sagen wie das gehen soll
zb. denn quell code

mfg:

Mete_888


----------



## Gumbo (27. Dezember 2004)

_Den_ Quellcode gibt es nicht. Es gibt jedoch passende Beispiele in den Kommentaren auf der Referenzseite zur readfile()-Funktion. Du müsstest etwas rumprobieren.


----------



## Peter Klein (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Habe mal was gehört, das, wenn man die Datei packt z.B. WinZip, das es dann automatisch downloadet und nicht erst öffnet.

Falls ich falsch liege dann bitte bescheid geben.

Peter


----------



## Mistralis (27. Dezember 2004)

Das Problem mit unserem netten Internet Explorer ist, dass wenn man das allererste mal eine Datei mit links anklickt man gefragt wird, was mach nun machen möchte. Wenn man dann sagt "Mit Programm xxx öffnen" und dann auch noch das Häkchen bei "Die Aktion immer ausführen" aktiviert hat man so gut wie "verloren".

 Naja nicht ganz. D.h. bei Dir z.B. wird immer alles sofort mit den entsprechenden Programmen ausgeführt es sei denn Du besuchst eine Seite die das herunterladen erzwingt. Bei mir aber z.B. wird die Datei heruntergeladen weil ich das so eingestellt habe.

 Wir beide erhalten aber das gleiche Ergebniss wenn wir einen Rechtsklick machen und "Ziel speichern unter ..." sagen 

 Auch mit einer gepackten Datei wird Dir das nicht viel bringen, da es nicht danach geht ob er den Windows Media Player öffnet oder nicht, sondern darum, dass WinZip oder WinRar Programme sind, die Dein Rechner bestimmt installiert hat, somit die Formate automatisch erkennt und die auch automatisch öffnet.

 Leider habe ich in 13 Jahren PC-Doktorn nicht rausgefunden, wo man diese Funktion wieder abschaltet...


----------



## Peter Klein (27. Dezember 2004)

Das mit dem Häkchen an, diesen dateityp immer mit...blablabla kenn ich nur zu gut.
Ich selber benutze den InternetExplorer net mehr.

Wenn ich das mit dem Häkchen net mehr will, dann geh ich einfach irgendwo mit der rechten Maustaste drauf, das die gleiche dateiendung hat und und nehme das Häkchen wieder raus. Müsste eigentlich bei dir auch gehen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Mistralis (27. Dezember 2004)

Punkroiber hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich das mit dem Häkchen net mehr will, dann geh ich einfach irgendwo mit der rechten Maustaste drauf, das die gleiche dateiendung hat und und nehme das Häkchen wieder raus. Müsste eigentlich bei dir auch gehen.
> Gruß
> Peter


 Natürlich geht das 

 Aber ich nutze nun schon seit längerem Mozilla für Mail + Browser. Den IE nutze ich genau dann, wenn mal wieder schlaue Webdesigner wahrscheinlich Geld von Microsoft bekommen haben und die Seite nur für den IE gebastelt wurde.


----------



## meteeeeeee (28. Dezember 2004)

, danke vielmals 

mfg:

Mete_888


----------

